# Intro About Myself



## Scc (Mar 25, 2007)

My nme is Scc, not really, but you can call me that. I am 22 years old, and have owned horses for about 10 years. I have one special one in my life right now. He was my first horse, and he is a doozy, but I still love him. I have 2 dogs, and 2 cats who think they are dogs. I am married, and we have a daughter due on April 30th. I'm looking forward to having fun here, and maybe learning a thing or two. Maybe give out some good advice, if I have any.


----------



## kvmt10 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome!
I've only been a member for a few days, but so far, this forum is great! Im sure you will enjoy it here.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, and welcome, this forum is great so i think you will enjoy it too, happy posting and have fun! x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! I think you'll like it here, this is a really great forum!!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hullo and welcome!


----------



## Wee-Lee (Mar 24, 2007)

heyya, wecome, im a new member here too, so far the forum seems great!! xxx


----------

